Ask HN: What is your ultimate development environment? - cjw3
======
sgt
I'd say my favorites are Xcode, IntelliJ and PyCharm.

The former because it's simply _the_ way of developing on Mac/iOS and although
it has some quirks, it's really a great IDE.

For Java and Python I tend to look at the JetBrains family of IDE's.

They work pretty well, but like many other IDE's can feel a bit sluggish.
JetBrains IDE's also don't work well with a 4K/5K external monitor (it causes
high CPU spikes), but they're apparently working on it.

------
auslegung
VSCode is amazing. I do web work with Haskell, Elm, and Angular, and it has
great support for them. Having an integrated terminal is such a nice feature.
Its debugging tooling is impressive. Live Share makes pairing remotely a lot
easier. There are extensions for database management so I can do it all in 1
app.

But of course I also have iTerm open running all my docker containers. I just
don’t want VSCode trying to do ALL of that :)

------
h3ctic
Emacs. Although IDEs like VSCode are lean, pretty and fast. I don't want to
switch IDE if I switch my programming language. Having modes for nearly
everything you need and being able to quickly switch between programming, note
taking with org and LaTeX, or basic shell tasks is really comfortable. An
external terminal for demanding tasks which could break Emacs with its multi
threading issues rounds it up.

------
Smithalicious
Emacs with evil-mode (or spacemacs, but that's just Emacs with evil and other
stuff). Emacs allows you to very easily treat everything like text, and evil
provides the best ways of navigating and editing that text. You get a very
powerful set of tools to operate on a universal interface.

------
alex_lfw
The best environment for me is bash+vim+(tools needed for the language I'm
using). In my line of work I mostly do webstuff (react, php, some golang).

A good terminal setup, alt+tab to the browser (or just testing with curl). I
only use the mouse when testing in the browser, otherwise I prefer to type
commands.

------
skylark
Is Sublime Text already uncool? I'll open another editor if I feel like I need
a power feature that's not available, but for general everyday coding it's
still my go-to.

Beyond that, any Unix environment is fine with me.

------
zergov
I use tmux + vim. I use different tmux sessions for work, school and side
projects.

------
inequalitysir
Viscode for remote programming ftw.

